
Orwell's Last Neighborhood - wellokthen
https://longreads.com/2019/04/05/orwells-last-neighborhood/
======
daveslash
_" Is the mystery of Nineteen Eighty-Four that it bears so little relationship
to its creator’s life?"_ <\-- If you read "Homage to Catalonia", a recount of
his first-hand experience fighting in the Spanish Civil War, you can see how
there is a relationship between 1984 and the creator's life. This article is a
fascinating description of Orwell's "last neighborhood", but it seems to
conflate the last chapter in his life with his _whole_ life.

------
novaRom
Fun fact, but this small island is the home of one of the best whisky in the
world:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jura_distillery](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jura_distillery)

~~~
tmahle
It's a matter of taste, of course, but they make my least favorite scotch I've
tried. Not sure exactly which it was, but certainly under that brand.

------
forgottenpassXs
Well, the shared Article told 'it happend in a rough' You never tryed Scottish
Corn-Schnapps ? (-;

